# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  النمو الإقتصادى (Economic Growth)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mohamed naser

النمو الإقتصادي يعنى النمو فى الدخل القومي وعادة يقاس بالتغير في النسبة المئوية للناتج القومي. يجب أن يكون الإرتفاع أو الإنخفاض فى النمو الإقتصادي ضمن النطاق الذى لايسبب اضرارا للإقتصاد . 
اسباب زيادة النمو الإقتصادي هى زيادة الطلب وقلة العرض مما يؤدي إلى الضغط على المصادر الطبيعية والبشرية لتلبية الطلب وبالتالى زيادة عدد الموظفين والمصانع وزيادة الأجور وارتفاع اسعار المعروض . 
أسباب بطئ أو تناقص النمو الإقتصادي هو قلة الطلب وزيادة العرض مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض
اسعار السلع وبالتالى انخفاض فى أجور العاملين أو فصل عددأ منهم واغلاق بعض المصانع مما يؤدى ألى ارتفاع نسبة البطالة  
التضخم (inflation) 
التضخم يعنى الزيادة فى أسعار السلع الأساسية مثل الخبز والوقود بنسبة أعلى من الزيادة فى رواتب المستهلكين ويقاس بما يسمي مؤشر سعر المستهلك .
التضخم له الكثير من السلبيات التى تمس المستهلك والمنتج وبالتالى الإقتصاد ككل الإرتفاع أو الإنخفاض فى أسعار الأسهم على المدي القصيردائما يكون نتيجة تشاؤم أو تفاؤل المتعاملين بسبب التضخم لذلك يجب أن تكون متابعا جيدأ لمؤشرات التضخم فى
الإقتصاد الأمريكي حتى تحدد التوقيت المناسب للشراء أو للبيع . 
معدل الفائدة ( interest rate) 
معدل الفائدة يعنى نسبة الفائدة على القروض من البنوك والمؤسسات المالية ويحددها البنك المركزي للدولة
يعتبر رفع معدل الفائدة أو خفضه هو السلاح الذى يستخدمه البنك المركزي الفيدرالي الأمريكي لكبح جماح التضخم أو الزيادة السريعة أو البطئ الشديد فى النمو الإقتصادي . 
ماذا يحدث عندما يتخذ البنك المركزي قرارا برفع معدل الفائدة؟ 
عندما يفكر المستثمر بالإقتراض من البنك للدخول فى مشروع أو فى البورصة سوف يقارن بين أرباحه وبين نسبة الفائدة على القرض حيث أن نسبة الفائدة على القرض سوف تقتطع من الأرباح العائدة من المشروع فهل الصافي مجدي للمستثمر أم لا ؟ 
إن كان مجديا فسوف يقترض المستثمر وإن كان غير ذلك فلن يقترض كلما زاد معدل الفائدة قلت نسبة الربح للشركات وبالتالى سوف تقل اسعار اسهمها فى البورصة .  
مؤشر البورصة (market index) 
مؤشر البورصة هو وحدة قياس أسعار الأسهم فى السوق بشكل عام على أساس يومي بحيث يكون موجب حين يكون عدد الأسهم التى ارتفعت أسعارها أكثر من عدد الأسهم التى انخفضت أسعارها خلال اليوم ذاته ؛ والعكس صحيح .  
مؤشر داو جونز ( DowJones index) 
يعبر أداء داو جونز عن اسعار اسهم شركات الصناعات التقليدية فى قطاعات التمويل والخدمات والتكنولوجيا والصحة والطاقة الإستهلاكية ويسمى بمؤشر الإقتصاد القديم .  
( 1 ) 
مؤشر ناسداك ( Nasdaq index) 
ويعبر هذا المؤشر عن أداء اسعار اسهم الشركات ذات العلاقة بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة فى قطاعات الإتصالات والكمبيوتروالإنترنت والشبكات ويطلق عليه مؤشر الإقتصاد الحديث .  
ستاندرد أند بورز 500 ( Standerd &poors 500 index ) 
يعبر عن أداء اسعار اسهم أفضل 500 شركة يتم تداول أسهمها فى السوق فى جميع القطاعات 
بيانات الإقتصاد الأمريكي ( economic indicators) 
هي بيانات أو تقارير تصدر بشكل شهري وبعضها بشكل أسبوعي وتعبر عن أداء الإقتصاد الأمريكي بشكل عام فى حال كانت نتائج هذه البيانات سلبية فإن أسعار الأسهم تنخفض نتيجة خوف المتعاملين من قيام البنك الفيدرالي بالتدخل ورفع سعر الفائدة ؛ وإن جاءت هذه البيانات إيجابية فإن أسعار الأسهم ترتفع نتيجة تفاؤل المتعاملين واقبالهم على الشراء . 
تقرير الناتج القومي .( Gross demostic Products) GDP 
وهو الذى يعبر عن نمو الإقتصاد الأمريكي إن كان يسير بمعدل سريع أو معتدل أو بطئ أو منكمش . 
تقرير معدل الوظائف ( Job growth) 
تقرير مبيعات التجزئة الأسبوعي ( Weekly retail sales) 
تقرير مبيعات التجزئة الشهري ( Monthly retail sales) 
معدل النمو فى أرباح الشركات ( Earnings Growth Rate) 
تقرير مؤشر التصدير ( Exporting index) 
مؤشر أسعار المنتجين ( Producer price index) 
قوة الإقتصاد الصناعي ( Manafacturing Strength) 
تقرير ثقة المستهلك ( Consumer Confidence) 
تقرير سعر المستهلك (consumer price index)

----------


## abunawaf9

شكراً ع الطرح الجميل

----------


## omarhossam

شكرا على هذا الطرح الرائع

----------


## islam10

شرح رائع ...شكرا على المجهود

----------

